# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Что это за шпион, который распространяется на HDD?

## Словен

Тут сообщили, что Касперский в составе группы обнаружил шпион от АНБ, который распространяется на жёстких дисках известных производителей.
Что это за шпион и как работает? Можно ли как-то его засечь/обезвредить?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

